# 1985 720 z24 truck wont start probably gas related



## magus123 (Oct 30, 2011)

HI , everyyone my name is victor.
i own a 1985 nissan z24 720. turck its a cutaway style box truck dually.

1. ive checked the fuel pump and it does sound like its activating. i went under the truck where the tank and checked while someone turned the key
2. did the same scenario with the fuel pump relay and heard the click sound and also felt go click.
3. checked all fuses on the driver side and all are good
4. put gas into the carburater and the truck started up , but gave up after burning gas??

can anybody tell me what i should do next. i dont want replace the fuel pump or relay becuase i know their expensive. what would you do next


some back history. had the carbureator cleaned and everything was fine until i let the truck sit for about a year of no use. non-operational . cycled it once started fine. this last time it didnt start. check the fuel guage its on E but added some gas . truck still wont start. should i fill the tank?? maybe not enough until i add a couple of gallons. 


thanks in advance 

victor


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 720's had issues with the fuel pump control unit (rt kick panel) they run about $48 (oem, internet price) try searching part # 28545-89900
but ist you might try a little more fuel in the tank, fuel filters (there is one in the bottom of the fuel pump, it un-screws) and the little one in the carb, assuming your using the old gas that was in the tank


----------

